# MINECRAFT! SMP 1.6.5



## graneth (May 31, 2011)

Vanilla server running no addons, come join us and have fun! 

3Mb/s Upload virtually no lag. 

174.4.174.209

2 rules: 1: not yours dont touch without permission. 2: Dont loot other peoples chests.

And again, COME JOIN THE FUN!

LOOKING FOR: Creative fun people, maybe some people to do pixelart on our server?
(for those doing pixelarts item granting may be available)


----------



## Runefox (May 31, 2011)

I honestly don't like vanilla anymore; I require my CraftBukkit! :V ... That said, I can't currently play on my server because of that attachment.


----------



## Bobskunk (May 31, 2011)

notch can eat a billion dicks


----------



## Tycho (May 31, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> notch can eat a billion dicks


 
why


----------



## Riley (May 31, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> notch can eat a billion dicks


 
Can he?  That's an impressive feat.


----------



## Runefox (May 31, 2011)

Tycho said:


> why


 Well, one reason is he promised that there would be A) fewer updates in beta and B) a unified add-on/scripting facility, neither of which have come to pass. :V Hence my waiting on CraftBukkit to hurry up and wait for Notch to fix all the little bugs that should have been found in testing but never were so here we are on revision 1.6.6 less than a week after 1.6 dropped (and up to 1.6.4 were all done on the same day).


----------



## Kesteh (May 31, 2011)

"Removed herobrine" what.


----------



## MoreThanOneFox (May 31, 2011)

The 1.6.x update has been kind of a nightmare. Combined with Bukkit, it's been  superbuggy, crashes often and users seemingly all automatically click "Update Now" no matter how many times you tell them to hold off.

I know this because I decided to be daring and ran 1.6.0-1.6.6 with the latest CI builds of CraftBukkit. Uhhh...never again. :>

And to add to the "vanilla vs Bukkit" debate, I don't comprehend how "vanilla" is anything but a pejorative as far as Minecraft servers are concerned. If you like greifing, walking everywhere and a 100% subsistence + barter economy, yeah vanilla is the way to go. If you want a true multiplayer community, that is to say not merely everyone playing single player together, you need CraftBukkit+mods.

BTW, I run a fairly popular server, 25-50 people on at any given time ( 33 on right now!  ) Try it, foxescraft.com on the default port :3


----------



## Kivaari (May 31, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> If you want a true multiplayer community, that is to say not merely everyone playing single player together, you need CraftBukkit+mods.


I'm guessing you haven't seen the main minecraft server on here then. Completely vanilla, but we have worked together to build a pretty sweet town. 

Looked at this server because the other one is down right now. Lots of stuff that makes me just think "WTF?", but it does seem to be working without lag.


----------



## Runefox (May 31, 2011)

MoreThanOneFox said:


> The 1.6.x update has been kind of a nightmare. Combined with Bukkit, it's been  superbuggy, crashes often and users seemingly all automatically click "Update Now" no matter how many times you tell them to hold off.


 Actually, a lot might be like me: I had an ancient, pre-updater client, and it auto-updated as soon as I launched it, despite my wanting to stick with 1.5 seeing as at this point I'm now unable to connect to my CraftBukkit server. I COULD get the unstable release that's incredibly unsupported, but I think I can wait a little longer for something solid.



Sponge Cat said:


> I'm guessing you haven't seen the main  minecraft server on here then. Completely vanilla, but we have worked  together to build a pretty sweet town.


And some moron with TNT or flint+steel can/will blow it up/burn it and there's nothing that can be done about it. Completely vanilla is great for small groups of people, but for an actual community, it's terrible. That said, my server isn't exactly a community, but the features that CraftBukkit gives me are sorely missed on vanilla.


----------



## graneth (May 31, 2011)

Update 1.6.6 applied successfully


----------



## graneth (May 31, 2011)

Due to what would be popular demand, trying out bucket


----------



## Maisuki (May 31, 2011)

Runefox said:


> And some moron with TNT or flint+Steel HAS blown it up/burned it and there's nothing that can be done about it.


 
Fixed so it can apply to the other server.


----------



## Kesteh (May 31, 2011)

I play on a private 1.6.6... the only problem is Bukkit possibly screwing up the nether. It's making players spawn in landmass instead of the pre-1.6.6 gate and only overworld creatures spawn. Items cannot be seen when thrown or heard when picked up. Leaving the nether boots the player with an "Illegal Stance" error and they respawn at the default spot.

Other than that it works fine. The users really have no reason to be in the nether unless they want to mine the mountain of soulsand or get a bunch of netherrack.


----------

